# Do bloodworms expire??



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey all, 
I took a break from the hobby a while ago, but have recently got back in. I was just wondering if bloodworms expire? the ones in my freezer must be 2-4 yrs old now haha. 
If they're bad people know good places to pick em up?


----------



## Fish_Assassin (Feb 7, 2011)

There ya go.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/canadian-aquatics-36/fish-food-live-frozen-dry-food-280/


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

For that amount of time, it may have freeze burn. But if the fish eats them, why waste.


Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I had some in the freezer for more than a couple years. The fish ate them all the same and there were no problems. They weren't the nice bright red of new bloodworms, but more of a brown. Why waste em? I get mine from Canadian Aquatics.


----------

